# Richard Kim passes....



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2001)

Found this on E-Budo....


> Richard Kim passes....
> It is with great sadness that I inform you that O'Sensei Richard Kim had passed away peacefully at 8:45 am this morning (Thursday).
> 
> A true karate master, a pillar in martial arts, a meijin. With the immense impact he has in the history of martial arts, he will be dearly missed.
> ...


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2001)

His book, The Weaponless Warriors, is a must read for any karate practitioner.  It is also a good read for those who like studying martial arts history, or just like good stories.

Condolences to his family, friends, and students.

Cthulhu


----------



## LanceWildcat1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The world of martial arts has lost a great influence. <bow


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 15, 2002)

I never knew him but I did know of him and the Martial Arts World is much smaller with his passing.  My best to his family and students.
Shadow:asian:


----------

